# New TiVo Stream 4K



## beezerdave (May 11, 2004)

I have a new Stream 4K and after several passes at setting it up I have no Guide information. All of the Apps work with exception of TiVo Stream. I’ve deleted cache and deactivated an even did a complete reset and still no TiVo Plus live TV or Guide. Thoughts? Bad device?


----------



## babsonnexus (Jan 13, 2016)

You might need to active on the website. I know, seems weird, but they want you to create an account on their website to create a "streaming account".


----------



## beezerdave (May 11, 2004)

babsonnexus said:


> You might need to active on the website. I know, seems weird, but they want you to create an account on their website to create a "streaming account".
> 
> View attachment 54676


I don't have Sling setup yet but I have TiVo Plus


----------



## beezerdave (May 11, 2004)

Mystery solved. There was an update for the TiVo Stream. I found it noodling around the interface. Told the TiVo rep so they could have a clue.


----------

